# ¿Que por qué no voy?



## maicart

Hola,

En español a veces ponemos un "que" innecesario pero admisible según el DPD en estructuras como la siguiente:

¿*Que *por qué no voy? Porque no tengo tiempo.

Tengo una duda al tratar de ponerlo en alemán. ¿Se diría así?

Warum gehe ich nicht? Weil ich keine Zeit habe.

Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Hola, maicart:

Se debe usar —como en español— una subordinada:

¿Que por qué no voy? Porque no tengo tiempo.
_Warum ich nicht gehe? Weil ich keine Zeit habe_.​
Saludos,


----------



## maicart

@kunvla Gracias. ¿En qué caso se podría decir "Warum gehe ich nicht?"


----------



## kunvla

maicart said:


> @kunvla Gracias. ¿En qué caso se podría decir "Warum gehe ich nicht?"


De nada.

Es una pregunta directa dirigida por el que la pronuncia o a su interlocutor o a sí mismo.

Saludos,


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Cuando te estás pregunando a ti mismo, es decir: para mostrar que la respuesta no te sale facilmente.
"Du gehst nicht ins Theater? Warum nicht?" - "Tja... Warum gehe ich nicht ins Theater? Hm... Vielleicht, weil ich keine Menschenmengen mag."


----------



## maicart

Ok, gracias a todos. Todo claro.


----------



## kunvla

kunvla said:


> Es una pregunta directa dirigida por el que la pronuncia o a su interlocutor o a sí mismo.


- Jetzt ist mir klar geworden, warum du nicht ins Theater gehen willst!
- Und warum will ich nicht ins Theater gehen?

Una oración de pregunta dirigida a sí mismo ya te la dio Susana.

Saludos,


----------



## maicart

Tengo solo una duda. ¿Sería lo mismo con esta frase?

¿Que por qué no lo hago? Porque no quiero.

Warum ich mache es nicht? Weil ich nicht will.


----------



## kunvla

maicart said:


> Tengo solo una duda. ¿Sería lo mismo con esta frase?
> 
> ¿Que por qué no lo hago? Porque no quiero.
> 
> Warum ich mache es nicht? Warum ich es nicht mache? Weil ich nicht will.


Sí. Compárense:

¿[Me preguntas] Que por qué no lo hago? Porque no quiero.
[Du fragst mich] Warum ich es nicht mache? Weil ich nicht will.​
Saludos,


----------



## maicart

Ok, gracias de nuevo.


----------

